# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > سوال: چگونگی شروع برنامه نویسی ویندوز فون

## ebrahimmm

سلام و خسته نباشید 

ممنون میشم به طور کلی چگونگی شروع به برنامه نویسی ویندوز فون را بگید ! 

مثل نرم افزار های مورد نیاز و .........

----------


## golbafan

سلام
ویژوال استودیو 2013 به بالا امکان برنامه نویسی برای وین فون رو در اختیار میزاره
برای این نوع برنامه نویسی باید xaml رو یاد بگیرید و همچنین C#‎ یا vb.net رو هم تا حدودی بلد باشید.

حالا دیگه ابزار کافی رو برای نوشتن برنامه های مورد نظر دارید. 
میتونید از مثال های زیادی که در اینترنت وجود داره برای بالا بردن سرعت خودتون جهت یادگیری و اجرای پروژه استفاده کنید

----------


## ramtinak

سلام
برای شروع می توانید کتاب فارسی برنامه نویسی ویندوزفون 8.1 رو بخرید:
http://win-nevis.com/viewtopic.php?id=16

----------

